# La Rosa de los Angeles (Rosangelus), sus primeros amables 1000!



## heidita

Tengo el gran placer de abrirle el hilo a la Rosa más amable del foro. Ella escribió esto hace no mucho:



> ojala yo en mis tres mil tenga tantos amigos


 

Pues no sé en los tres mil, ¡pero en los mil se te acumula el trabajo, Rosita!

Además, debes saber que mi nombre también es Rosa y que mi madre me sigue llamando Rosita (Röslein) que causará grandes risotadas entre los amigos.

De todas formas, sigue compartiendo con nosotros tus días, para tu felicitación solo te faltan amigos como estos y muuuuuuchos besos.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## totor

ROSANGELUS said:


> ojala yo en mis tres mil tenga tantos amigos



pues ya has empezado a tenerlos, rosa.

*¡un beso fuerte para la simpática caraqueña!*​


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Mil felicitaciones, Rosa, por tus mensajes siempre cálidos y atinados!! .*


----------



## frida-nc

¡Muy bien hecho y bien dicho todo lo que haces y dices!
Es un placer tenerte con nosotros en la gran aventura del foro.
Un abrazo.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Rosa, querida,

siempre es un placer encontrarte por estas latitudes virtuales . Tus posts son de lo más simpático: siempre me hacen sonreír y muchas veces, reír (¡incluso a carcajadas!) . No nos dejes jamás... ¡o me enfado! . Asimismo, contigo siempre aprendo un montón acerca del español de tu país. *Eres un tesoro.*

Un saludo y muchos besos desde el Mediterráneo a la linda Venezuela .

TPS


----------



## krolaina

*¡¡MUCHAS FELICIDADES ROSITA!!*

*Es tan fácil tenerte cariño...siempre tan dispuesta, tan simpática, tan cariñosa y amable. Muchas gracias por tu cariño y por esos 1000 fantásticos post!*

*Tengo un regalito para tí. Sigue así, Rosita linda.*

*Uy, una amiga tuya me pide paso para saludarte y darte otro regalito... *


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades Rosa, por tus 1000 perlas de sabiduría y cariño.

Un abrazo muy fuerte.

Ant


----------



## Soledad Medina

¡Muchísimas felicidades!!!  Que cumplas muchos más valiosos aportes.
Un afectuoso saludo
Soledad


----------



## ROSANGELUS

*heidita:* 
Que Bella Heidita*. *El honor es mio al contar con tu apoyo, y tener la alegria de saberte mi amiga y abrir este*, mi gran Regalo por los primeros mil a**portes*, estoy algo cansada, la carrera fue larga y ardua  
A proposito, Que bello nombre tienes tú y tu Madre.
Un Abrazote Grande.para ti.
(me extraña que no te animaste a Brindar con una friita....) estas apagadita??? 

*totor: *
Gracias Amigo querido, que bueno verte por acá y Gracias por lo de Simpatica, a veces no soy tanto. Pero trato... 
Pues si, La verdad es que cuando llegue a tres mil, podre contar con muchos más de ustedes, que hacen mis dias mas interesantes y divertidos, en cuanto a vida virtual se refiere claro... 

*Rayines:*
Querida Ines, para mi tambien es un placer estar entre ustedes en esta hermosa aventura, no he cumplido completamente  , he estado bastante ocupada últimamente, prometo llegar hoy a los 1000 de verdad:::.
Un abrazo


----------



## ROSANGELUS

*TraductoraPobleSec:*
Pero por favor amiga querida, es lo que faltaba que te enfades presisamente hoy que estamos celebrando, y para colmo hoy es viernes,(sábado chiquito dirian por aca/osea de rumba) y que lo diga mis paisanas Sweety y Roal...
Comparto tu pensamiento, yo he aprendido muchisimo, es más estoy impresionada de lo bien que hace estar en este Foro, por lo que se aprende,pero sobre todo por la cantidad de amigos virtuales que se pueden llegar a tener. Gracias por lo de Tesoro... Es un Tesoro tenerlos a ustedes.


*krolaina*
El Cariño es mutuo, es un placer encontrarte por todas los rincones del Foro, Un beso Grande y Abrazo de Oso para ti. 
Bella La Rosita de regalo... 

*Antpax:*
Gracias Querido Anti, Un Abrazo Tambien para ti.

*Soledad Medina*
Me encanta tu amabilidad y me ayudan mucho tus aportes, Gracias por estar aqui en mi celebración, Un Abrazo.


----------



## pejeman

Estimadísima Rosita:

Mil felicidades por cada post, lo que hace un millón de ellas.

Para celebrar contigo, te mando un conjunto veracruzano, con todo y arpa, como las de Venezuela y buenos sones jarochos.









Y si quieren celebrar con _chupe, _pues unos buenos toritos veracruzanos, de jugos de fruta con alcohol del 96%. Son más fuertes que los toros de Miura. Nadie aguanta encerrarse con seis. Yo paso.

Saludos y nuevamente, felicidades.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Que bueno ya llegaste Don PG....Que alegria! 
Quedaste hermoso con ese conjunto Blanco....  
Recibi tu anticipada felicitación, la cual me lleno de mucha emoción, pero parece mentira me costo mucho, como  habras notado, poder llegar a los mil... pero aqui estamos, lista para la celebración, por lo menos ya trajiste la musica... el talento vivo.
Poco a poco formamos la fiesta... 
Gracias Mi querido PG, eres un amor.


----------



## Eugin

¡Muchas felicidades por tus primeros mil aportes, Rosangelus!! 
Creo que no nos hemos "topado" muchas veces, pero sé de tu continua colaboración para que estos foros sean, cada día, un lugar más cordial y amable para seguir aprendiendo los idiomas que tanto amamos.

¡Gracias por tu presencia aquí! 
Un abrazo,
Euge


----------



## BETOREYES

¡Hola ROSITA!
Disculpa la tardanza. No quería perderme tus mil, pero llegué un poco tarde. Eres una gran amiga. No sólo dejeas ver tus conocimientos, sino que uno puede ver la belleza de tu espíritu que es claro y sincero.

Te mando un beso brincafronteras.
Beto


----------



## aceituna

*Un beso muy, muy fuerte, y ¡muchas felicidades por esos 1000 primeros aciertos!*

*http://www.javivicente.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/03/tarta.gif*

*Inés*


----------



## chics

Muchas felicidades, Rosa!


----------



## sabrinita85

*Enhorabuena Rosita!*


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Eugin said:


> ¡Gracias por tu presencia aquí!
> Un abrazo,
> Euge


Gracias a ti, por tanta amabilidad. 



BETOREYES said:


> ¡Hola ROSITA!
> Te mando un beso brincafronteras.
> Beto


Extrañaba su saludo señor Gran Beto... Un Abrazo y beso tambien para ti.



aceituna said:


> *Inés*


 
Gracias Aceituna, por esa rica torta   



chics said:


> Muchas felicidades, Rosa!


 
Sé que tus felicitaciones son sinceras . creo que lo parco, se te ha contagiado un poco de Dudu678.... 


Gracias Sabri, siempre tan linda y cariñosa.


----------



## Mate

¡Pero qué pedazo de bestia soy! ¡Recién ahora vengo a ver tu hilo! 

Rosa, has hecho un gran trabajo. Siempre has sido atenta y responsable, pero por sobre todo, una persona cálida. 

Ahora que hace tanto frío por aquí en el sur, y el sol solo aparece de a ratos, es cuando más se valora la calidez humana; en particular la tuya.

Un beso y mil felicitaciones - Mate

(y perdón por la demora)


----------



## Dudu678

Perdona, pero a mí nadie me gana a parco.

Hey.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Mateamargo said:


> ¡Pero qué pedazo de bestia soy! ¡Recién ahora vengo a ver tu hilo!
> 
> Rosa, has hecho un gran trabajo. Siempre has sido atenta y responsable, pero por sobre todo, una persona cálida.
> 
> Ahora que hace tanto frío por aquí en el sur, y el sol solo aparece de a ratos, es cuando más se valora la calidez humana; en particular la tuya.
> 
> Un beso y mil felicitaciones - Mate
> 
> (y perdón por la demora)


 
Pero mira quien apareció.... Que bello! 
No importa que no sea en verso, pero igual tus palabras son muy gratificantes,  Te envio por agradecimiento toda mi calidez y un poco del calorcito del tropico.
No hay nada que perdonar, siempre eres bienvenido. Un abraso y besos para ti.

Saludos
Rosangelus

(no permito que te digas bestia, retira lo dicho por favor)


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

¡Uy, uy, apártense, apártense! ¡Que alguien gire el picaporte por mí, por favor, que vengo con los brazos cargados! (Ese regalote es para compensar el retraso, paisana...  )

Si te parece que eres un bestia, Mate, no sé qué seré yo...  ¡Qué verguenza! Mira que llegar tan tarde a la rumba de aniversario de mi compinche caraqueña... ¿Cómo así que no me pelé el ibero-germánico de la Heidetta, el francesino de la Géve, el ruso de Anna-Leia-Rita-Etc., y hasta el japonés de la Musical Chairs, pero llego recontra tarde al de la Rosita de mi misma ciudad? 

Bueno, pa' que no te me pongáis brava, aquí te traigo un pasticho como los de Real Past, acompañado de una rica polarcita bien fría. Y de postre una Selva Negra como las de Danubio, un chocolate bien caliente y espesito como los de Churro Manía (a falta de uno merideño, eh?  ) y... ¿qué tal un humilde heladito de La Poma luego? Pero si prefieres dejá un güequito pa' un sorbito de miche andino más tarde, no problem, que encantada me lo como yo. 

Perdóname la demora, compañera. Esto ha estado tan movido por aquí, que apenas si veo de pasadita los PMs, como los carros cuando pasan volando por la Francisco Fajardo (eso si no hay cola, claro )

Que pases un postiversario lleno de rosas, ángeles (like these three) y mucha luz (claro está, si no te gustan mis regalos, me los devuelves... especialmente los angelitos, je je)

A ver si nos escapamos a la playita pronto, que ya por fin no hay que usar la trocha! 

Besoooote,
Otra caraqueña. ("Cómo caminan..."  )


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Wuaaauuuu!!!!
Esto si se puso bueno ahora!!! con angeles y todo   
Traquila Paisanita , entiendo tus ocupasiones... 

Lo de la Playa te lo compro, sabras que si Dios quiere el Ultimo de mes me mudo a La Guaira, aprovechando el viaducto nuevo y tal!

Ya te llegará mi invitación... 

Un abrazote y Gracias por tantos regalos!!! Nos vemos.

Rosangelus


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Felicitaciones, *Rosa*, por tus mil respuestas alegres y exactas.
Siempre es un placer verte.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Gracias Victor, el placer es mio, al compartir con el creador de los temas divertidos e interesantes...
ha ver si nos regalas pronto una de tus maravillosas inspiraciones.

besos
Rosangelus


----------



## jonquiliser

¡Otra fiesta! ¡Yo también quiero felicitarte! Eres una de las personas que siempre leo allá en el foro S-E, tan dispuesta a ayudar a todos, y graciosa además. Así que te mereces un gran aplauso y muchas felicitaciones, y bueno, a ver si coincido contigo aún! ¡Gracias por tus mil posts de _moledad_ (tal vez sea moleduría ) y que sigas así! Aquí te viene el mensajero con las felicitaciones.


----------



## Dudu678

Nadie ve mi felicitación...


----------



## ROSANGELUS

jonquiliser said:


> ¡Otra fiesta! ¡Yo también quiero felicitarte! Eres una de las personas que siempre leo allá en el foro S-E, tan dispuesta a ayudar a todos, y graciosa además. Así que te mereces un gran aplauso y muchas felicitaciones, y bueno, a ver si coincido contigo aún! ¡Gracias por tus mil posts de _moledad_ (tal vez sea moleduría ) y que sigas así! Aquí te viene el mensajero con las felicitaciones.


 
Que honor, muchas gracias por tomarme en cuenta...
Saludos, espero nos encontremos pronto en los hilos de esta de esta bellisima red... 



Dudu678 said:


> Nadie ve mi felicitación...


 
¡Como que no!?
Si hasta son públicas.... , claro que las vemos y a pesar de ser tan modestas y secas, nos encanta que te molestes en hacerlo... Un beso Grande y Abrazo de Oso para ti.

Portate bien.

Rosangelus


----------



## Dudu678

ROSANGELUS said:


> Portate bien.


Bueno, supongo que me tratas como si mi edad fuera igual o inferior a 6 años.

Pues he de decirte algo, es igual o mayor que 6.


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Muchas felicidades Rosa. Un verdadero placer seguirte. (leerte, vaya)

RIU


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Dudu678 said:


> Bueno, supongo que me tratas como si mi edad fuera igual o inferior a 6 años.
> 
> Pues he de decirte algo, es igual o mayor que 6.


 
En Honor a la verdad, me suena a que tienes algo mas ese seis con un cero adelante...
por favor corrigeme si em equivoco, sólo lo estoy haciendo como un ejercicio, a ver a que nivel esta funcionando mi intuición.



RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Muchas felicidades Rosa. Un verdadero placer seguirte. (leerte, vaya)
> 
> RIU


 
Gracias RIU, tiempo sin leerte, que bueno encontrarte por aca en mi celebración.
Un Abrazo!


----------



## RIU

ROSANGELUS said:


> Gracias RIU, tiempo sin leerte, que bueno encontrarte por aca en mi celebración.
> Un Abrazo!


 
Cierto. Últimamente leo más que escribo. ¿Serán los astros?


----------



## loladamore

¡Mil felicidades tardías para la forera más rosangelical!

Te mereces todos los elogios que te han brindado y otros miles más.
¡Enhorabuena!

Un abrazote
Lola​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Gracias Lola Lolita...!!!
que bueno verte por acá, tardías pero seguras, no podía esperar menos de ti. 
Un beso
Rosangelus


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

*¡Super-rebotar!*
*¡¿No me digan que acabó la fiesta?!*
*Bueno, más vale tarde que nunca, jejeje. Gracias Rosangelus.*
*Un abrazo.*


----------



## Fernando

Muchas gracias por tus 1.100 mensajes, Rosángelus.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

tigger_uhuhu said:


> *¡Super-rebotar!*
> *¡¿No me digan que acabó la fiesta?!*
> *Bueno, más vale tarde que nunca, jejeje. Gracias Rosangelus.*
> *Un abrazo.*


 
Ja Ja   que lindo sonó ese ¡super rebotar!, a pesar de eso, llegaste un poco tarde, pero realmente nunca es tarde para recibir tan agradable visita. siempre eres bienvenido tiger, Un Abrazo! gracias por venir.



Fernando said:


> Muchas gracias por tus 1.100 mensajes, Rosángelus.


 
Gracias a ti, por ser tan amable y dispuesto a ayudar, eres de los primeros en los que confié mis dudas. Un Abrazo! 

Rosangelus


----------

